# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Ndëron jetë presidenti i Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova

## Veshtrusja

PRISHTINE (21 Janar)  

Ora 18:15 Ende e papercaktuar dita e kryerjes se ceremonise mortore te Ibrahim Rugoves, pritet vendimi i institucineve

Lidhur me diten se kur do te zhvillohet ceremonia mortore e Presidentit te Kosves Ibrahim Rugova, i cili u nda nga jeta sot ne mesdite, ende nuk eshte vendosur. Sipas korrespondenteve ne Kosove, mesohet se per te vendosur se kur do te kryhet kjo ceremoni pritet te ngrihet nje e nje komisioni i posacem. Pra do te jene institucionet ato qe do te vendosin.

*Ora 18:10 Sekretari i jashtem britanik Straw: Rugova nder figurat me te shquara te Kosoves* 

Ne kete moment te veshtire per familjen Rugova dhe popullin e Kosoves, deshiroj te shpreh simpatine time dhe ngushellimet e mia me te sinqerta per vdekjen e kryetarit Ibrahim Rugova, ka thene sekretari i jashtem britanik, Jack Straw. Ai e ka vleresuar presidentin Rugova si nje nder figurat me te shquara te Kosoves. "Vdekja e tij vjen ne kohen e procesit kur vendoset e ardhmja e Kosoves, per te cilen gje kryetari Rugova ka punuar fuqishem”, ka thene Straw.

*Ora 18:05 Eliot Engel: Te gjithe duhet ta marrin shembull nje njeri si Rugova*
“Ibrahim Rugova i kushtoi gjithe jeten per pavaresine e Kosoves dhe eshte per te ardhur keq qe ai tani nuk eshte me. Por duhet ta marrim te gjithe per shembull. Une isha per vizite ne Kosove dhe surprizova nga aftesia dhe aftesia e ketij njeriu. Megjithate tani mund te them se Kosova ka politikane shume te zote dhe jam I sigurt se ata do te dijne ta cojne perpara misionin e Rugoves per nje Kosove te pavarur”, eshte shprehur sot Eliot Engel,  ligjvenes demokrat ne SHBA

*Ora 17:55 Petersen dhe lideret kosovare me nje deklarate te perbashket: Jemi te bashkuar ne dhimbje. Jemi te bashkuar ne ecurine e Kosoves*
Pasi eshte takuar me lideret kosovare shefi i UNMIK-ut Soren Jessen Petersen, ka dale me nje deklarate te perbashket per shtyp. Ne kete deklarate te tij dhe lidereve politike kosovare thuhet: Kosova gjithnje ka qene e bashkuar dhe ne kete moment kosovaret duhet te perballen me kete moment te dhimbshem. Jemi shume te pikelluar te gjithe per humbjen e kryetarit Ibrahim Rugova. Ne jemi te bashkuar ne dhimbjen tone se bashku edhe me te gjithe njerezit. Jemi te bashkuar qe ta cojme Kosoven perpara. 

*Ora 17:50 Qytetaret kosovare qirinj me rastin e vdekjes se kryetarit Rugova*
Kryesia e Forumit te Rinise te LDK-se permes nje njoftimi per shtyp i ka ftuar qytetaret e Kosoves qe me rastin e vdekjes se kryetarit Ibrahim Rugova te mblidhen ne sheshet kryesore te te gjitha qendrave te Kosoves sonte duke filluar nga ora 19.00 dhe te ndezin qirinj ne shenje nderimi per jeten dhe vepren e kryetarit Rugova.  

*Ora 17:40 Kosumi kërkon pjekuri dhe bashkim për Kosovën*
“Në këto çaste pikëllimi Kosovës i duhet më shumë se kurrë bashkimi dhe forca për të tejkaluar dhimbjen e madhe për humbjen e njeriut të paqes dhe pavarësisë, kryetarin e Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova”, ky ka qene mesazhi ndushellues i kryeministrit Bajram Kosumi pas mbledhjes së jashtëzakonshme të Qeverisë së Kosovës në Prishtinë.  

*Ora 17:35 Solana: Do te na mungoje urtesia dhe autoriteti i Rugoves*
"Presidenti Rugova ishte një njeri i paqes dhe i pathyeshem. Do të na mungojë urtësia dhe autoriteti i ketij njeriu te madh", deklaroi sot Havier Solana, përfaqësuesi i Lartë për Politikën e Jashtme të Bashkimit Europian.

*Ora 17:20 Ndizen qirinj ne qender te Tiranes per nder te Ibrahim Rugoves*
Sheshi Skenderbej eshte mbushur me qirinj te cilet jane ndezur ne oret e drekes ne nderim te Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. Ka qene Parlamenti Rinor i cili ka ftuar të gjithë qytetarët e Tiranës të ndezin qirinj në homazh të Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, i cili u nda nga jeta sot në mesditë.

*Ora 17: 10 Thaçi: Ndërtimi i idealeve për Kosovën shtet të pavarur bëhet vetëm bashkërisht*
Kryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK), Hashim Thaçi, ka thënë sot në një konferencë për shtyp se vdekja e kryetarit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova në momentet aktuale të proceseve të rëndësishme politike për statusin e vendit është një moment i rëndë për çka ka kërkuar që kjo gjendje të kalohet nga qytetarët dhe institucionet me dinjitet dhe pjekuri njerëzore e politike.  

*Ora 16:55 Gjeneral Çeku: Rugova ishte përkrahës dhe mbështetës i madh i vizionit të TMK-së*
“Lajmi për vdekjen e kryetarit të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova na ka tronditur dhe prekur thellë edhe ne pjesëtarëve të TMK-së. Me vdekjen e tij, Kosova dhe qytetarët e saj kanë humbur një personalitet të shquar dhe një lider të madh, në një moment shumë të rëndësishëm dhe vendimtar për të ardhmen”, ka thënë në një telegram ngushëllimi komandanti i TMK-së, gjenerallejtënant Agim Çeku dërguar qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe familjes Rugova.

*Ora 16:25 Goldberg: Rugova e ka të siguruar vendin në historinë e Kosovës*
Perfaqesuesi i zyres amerikane ne Prishtine Filip Goldberg ne nje telegram ngushellues shkruan se “Kosova ka humbur një udhëheqës të dashur dhe SHBA kanë humbur një mik të vjetër dhe të nderuar. Ai tashmë e ka të siguruar vendin në historinë e Kosovës dhe në zemrat e njerëzve këtu dhe në botë”. 

*Ora 16:19 Gjenerali Valoto:* Për mua si komandant i KFOR-it ka qenë nder për të punuar me këtë udhëheqës historik të Kosovë 
Në emër të ushtarëve të KFOR it, Komandanti i KFOR it, Gjen. Lejt. Giuseppe Valotto, i shpreh ngushëllimet e tij më të thella familjes së Z. Rugova. "Dëshiroj të shpreh keqardhjen time më të thellë për humbjen e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. Për mua si komandant i KFOR it ka qenë nder dhe kënaqësi për të punuar me këtë udhëheqës historik të Kosovës", ka thënë Gjenerali Valotto. "Jam i bindur se cilësitë e mëdha morale dhe njerëzore që ishin pjesë e personalitetit të Z. Rugova, do të vazhdojnë të udhëheqin rrugën e popullit të Kosovës për një të ardhme paqësore dhe jo të dhunshme të rajonit. 

*Ora 16:15 LDK thekson përkushtimin e palëkundshëm për vazhdimin e rrugës së së Presidentit historik të Kosovës* Kryesia e Lidhjes Demokratike te Kosoves ka lëshuar një komunikatë pas vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova, i cili deri në vitin e kaluar ka qenë në krye të kësaj partie. " Kryesia e LDK së, duke shprehur nderimin dhe respektin e thellë për simbolin e lirisë e të pavarësisë së Kosovës, shpreh ngushëllimet më të thella gjithë popullit të Kosovës, institucioneve demokratike, simpatizantëve dhe anëtarësisë së gjerë të LDK-së. Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës në këto momente të rënda të dhembjes thekson përkushtimin e saj të palëkundshëm për vazhdimin e rrugës së trasuar nga Prijësi dhe Presidenti historik i Kosovës nërealizimin e plotë të pavarësisë dhe të shtetit demokratik të Kosovës", thuhet në fund të komunikatës. Edhe Forumi i Gruas i LDK ka lëshuar një komunikatë në të cilën thuhet kjo organizatë dhe anëtarësia e gjërë e saj mori me pikëllim të madh vdekjen e hershme të presidentit të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova. 

*Ora 16:09 Bashkësia Islame: Populli i Kosovës të ecë ne rrugen e presidentit Rugova*
Kryesia e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës (BIK), nëpërmjet një telegrami ngushëllimi, thotë vendi po kalon momente te veshtira por dhe vendimtare. Kjo bashkesi I ben thirrje popullit te Kosoves te ece ne rrugen e nisur nga Rugova 

*Ora 16:10 Petersen fton për takim ekipin negociator*
Shefi i UNMIK-ut, Soren Jesen Petersen, ka ftuar anëtarët e ekipit negociator të Kosovës në një takim në selinë e UNMIK-ut në Prishtinë me rastin e vdekjes së kryetarit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova. 

*Ora 16:12 Ursula Plasnik ngushëllon popullin e Kosovës me rastin e vdekjes së Ibrahim Rugovës*
Kryetarja e Këshillit të Presidencës së Bashkimit Evropian (BE), Ursula Plasnik, ka shprehur ngushëllimet në emër të Presidencës së BE-së dhe emrin e saj personal familjes Rugova, popullit dhe institucioneve të Kosovës per vdekjen e tij. 

*Ora 16:07 Lideret serbe: Te vazhdojne negociatat Prishtine-Beograd edhe pas vdekjes se Rugoves*
Liderët e serbëve të Kosovës bënë thirrje sot për paqe dhe për vazhdimin e negociatave mes Beogradit dhe Prishtinës për statusin përfundimtar pas vdekjes së presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. Keshtu lideri serb Oliver Ivanoviç tha se ky eshte nje moment shume delikat dhe se eshtë shumë e rëndësishme që institucionet e Kosovës të ruajnë paqen në vend. Gjithashtu ai gjeti rast t’u beje thirrje përfaqësuesve ndërkombëtarë të ruajnë paqen dhe të ndalojnë aktet e mundshme të dhunës. Ndersa Trajkovic ne mesazhin e tij tha: "Presidenti Rugova ishte një burrë me njëfarë potenciali demokratik dhe një njeri që nuk ishte akuzuar asnjëherë për diçka të paligjshme". Ora 16:06 Me rastin e vdekjes së kryetarit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, Qeveria e Kosovës ka mbajtur një mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme, pas të cilës nuk ka pasur prononcime për media.   

*Ora 16:05 Haga: Haradinaj mund te marre pjese ne ceremonine mortore per presidentin Rugova*
Gjykata e Hages I ka dhene leje kryetari te partise për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj te marre pjese ne ceremonine mortore me rastin e vdekjes së presidentit të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova. lajmi eshte bere I ditur nga koordinator i Mbrojtjes së ish-kryeministrit Haradinaj Majkëll O’Rajlli. 

*Ora 16:00 Presidenti kroat: Kosova kishte nevoje me shume se kurre per nje udheheqes si Rugova*
"Kosova dhe shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë humbur një udhëheqës politik, urtësia dhe maturia e të cilit do të ishte e domosdoshme për periudhën kyçe në të cilën po hyn Kosova", ky ishte mesazhi i ngushellimit i presidentit kroat Mesiç per ndarjen nga jeta te Presidentit Rugova. Në komunikatën e tij ai ka thene gjithashtu se shpreson qe përfaqësuesit legjitimë do të vazhdojnë rrugën e Rugovës, duke mbrojtur me forcë të drejtat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës, duke shmangur çdo lloj ekstremizmi.

*Ora 15:55 Kryetarja e Kuvendit te Shqiperise, Topalli: Rugova ishte frymezimi i paqes ne zemer te rajonit me te trazuar te Europes*
Kryetarja e Kuvendit te Shqiperise, zonja Josefina Topalli shprehu keqardhjen deputeteve te kuvendit te Shqiperise per vdekjen e zotit Rugova. “Si shqiptar ndjehemi krenar qe e patem mes nesh, ndjehim keqardhje qe humben nje rilindaz te shek XX. Si qytetar do te ndjejme mungesen e humanizmit te madh te tij. Ai ishte frymezimi i paqes ne zemer te rajonit me te trazuar te Europes” tha zonja Topalli e cila ne fjalen e saj vleresoi se tepermi figuren e presidentit Rugova. 

*Ora 15:50 Presidenti francez, Shirak: Vdekja e Rugoves eshte me shume se tragjike*
Presidenti francez Zhak Shirak shprehu ngushellimet e tij per vdekjen e presidentit te Kosoves, Ibrahim Rugova. “Vdekja e Rugoves ne nje moment kur diskutohet statusi final I Kosoves, eshte me shume se tragjike” tha Shirak. “Franca shpreh keqardhjen dhe ngushellimet e saj  per Rugoven I cili luajti nje rol historik ne mbrojtjen e te drejtave demokratike te Kosoves per paqe ne rajon” thuhet ne telegramin qe presidenti francez I ka derguar kryetarit te parlamentit te Kosoves, Nexhat Daci. 

*15:47 Ismail Kadare: Rugova do te kujtohet gjithnje si  presidenti i pare i Kosoves se lire*
Shkrimtari i madh shqiptar Ismail Kadare, ka shprehur keqardhjen e tij per ndarjen nga jeta të Presidentit Rugova. "Humbja e Rugoves, eshtë një lajm i hidhur për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët kudo në botë.Do të kujtohet për shumë gjëra Rugova, por do të kujtohet në radhë të parë si presidenti i parë i Kosovës së lirë. Për mua si shkrimtar edhe si njeri dhimbja ka qenë e veçantë, sepse ka qenë kolegu im edhe miku im. Kemi qenë miq edhe kur kemi pasur mendime të njëjta edhe kemi mbetur miq edhe kur kemi pasur mendime të kundërta.
Ai vazhdon dhe do të vazhdojë të jetë përsëri i dobishëm për Kosovën dhe për të gjithë kombin shqiptar. Shpresoj se klasa politike e Kosovës në këtë vit historik, kur mungesa e tij do të ndihet aq shumë ta kthejë emrin e tij, veprën dhe urtësinë e tij, në një energji të madhe prozitive për Kosovën dhe të gjithë shiptarët", njofton BBC.

*Ora 15:45 Ambasadori Unendt ngushëllon familjen Rugova* 
Per ndarjen nga jeta te kryetarit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, edhe kreu i misionit të OSBE-së në Kosovë, ambasadori Uerner Unendt i ka shprehur sot të shtunën ngushëllimet e tij më të thella familjes Rugova dhe popullit të Kosovës. 

*Ora 15:40 Presidenti i Shqiperise, Moisiu: Lajmi ka prekur zemrat e gjithe shqiptareve*
Presidenti i Shqiperise, Alfred Mosiu shprehu sot keqardhjen per vdekjen e presidentit kosovar Ibrahim Rugova.  “Lajmi ka prekur zemrat e gjithe shqiptareve kudo ku jane” tha Moisiu I cili vleresoi punen e bere nga Rugova qe Kosova te fitoje pavaresine. Edhe ai si lideret e tjere shqiptare I beri thirrje udheheqesve kosovare per unitet, ne menyre qe te mund te arrijne te fitojne pavaresine e Kosoves, ceshtjen per te cilen Rugova luftoi deri ne funf te jetes se tij. 

*Ora 15:35 Maqedonia shpreh keqardhje per vdekjen e presidentit të Kosovës*
Presidenti i Maqedonisë, Branko Cërvenkovski, kryeministri Vlado Buçkovski dhe qeveria që ai drejton kanë shprehur të shtunën keqardhjen e thellë per vdekjen e presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova.

*Ora 15:30 Ish ministri i jashtem shqiptar, Milo: Vdekja e Rugoves, humbje e madhe*
Ish ministri i jashtem shqiptar, Paskal Milo shprehu dhimbjen e tij per humbjen e presidentit, personalitetit politik dhe akademik Ibrahim Rugova.  “Rugova diti te perfaqesonte denjesisht politiken e Kosoves. Eshte nje humbje e madhe. Ai nuk do te jete fizikisht kur Kosova do te jete e pavarur, por me vepren e tij ai ka ngritur nje monument te pashlyeshem ne mendjet edhe zemrat e shqiptareve” tha Milo. 

*Ora 15:25 Italia shpreh keqardhje per vdekjen e Rugoves*
Ministri i Jashtem italian Xhanfranko Fini ka shprehur ne emer te qeverise dhe popullit italian keqardhjen per vdekjen e presidentit Rugova. 

*Ora 15:20 Rama: Rugova ka krijuar bazen mbi te cilen pavaresia e Kosoves do te behet realitet*
Kryetari i Partise Socialiste te Shqiperise, Edi Rama e ka cilesuar te padrejte faktin qe Ibrahim Rugova nuk do te jete fizikisht kur Kosova te jete e pavarur. “Rugova ka krijuar bazen mbi te cilen pavaresia e Kosoves do te behet realitet ne nje te ardhme shume te afert” tha Rama per tv NEWS24. 

*Ora 15:10 KE: Lideret Kosovare te ndjekin rrugen e Rugoves*
Rugova ishte nje kryetar shteti i respektueshem. Komisioni Europian vlereson punen e tij per nje zgjidhje paqesore te problemit te Kosoves si dhe inkurajon udheheqesit politik kosovare te vazhdojne ne rrugen e tij”. Keshtu tha sot presidenti i Kosmisionit Europian Manuel Barroso, pasi mori vesh lajmin e vdekjes se presidentit kosovar, Ibrahim Rugova.  

*Ora 15:00 Ahtisari: Bisedimet mes Prishtines dhe Beogradit do te shtyhen*
I ngarkuari special i OKB-se, Marti Ahtisari per negocimin e bisedimeve mes Prishtines dhe Beogradit per statusin e ardhshem te Kosoves deklaroi se keto bisedime do te shtyhen si pasoje e vdekjes se presidentit kosovar, Ibrahim Rugova.  Ai i beri apel per qetesi ne Kosove pas vdekjes 

*Ora 14:55 Ish kryeministri Nano: Vdekja e Rugoves, humbje e nje figure te shquar e kombit shqiptar*
Ish kryeministri i Shqiperise Fatos Nano ka shprehur sot gjate nje interviste ne tv NEWS24 keqardhjen e tij per vdekjen e presidetit Rugova. Ai shprehu solidaritetin dhe dhimjen e tij, per familjaret, miqte dhe gjithe popullin e Kosoves. “Eshte nje humbje e madhe jo vetem per familjaret, klasen politike dhe popullin e Kosoves, por dhe humbje e nje figure te shquar e kombit shqiptar i cili me filozofine e tij ka personifikuar integrimin dhe shpirtin e bashkejeteses, eshte humbja e simbolit te pavaresise kosovare, i cili beri gjithcka per te ruajtur konsensusin brenda dhe jashte Kosoves” tha Nano.  Ai I beri me tej apel liderve te tjere kosovare qe kete humbje te thelle ta zevendesojne me nje fryme bashkepunimi dhe bashkeveprimi per te permbushur objektivat e perbashketa te pavaresise se Kosoves dhe integrimit te saj. 

*Ora 14:50 Kreu i BDI-se, Ahmeti shpreh keqardhje per vdekjen e Rugoves*
Kryetari i partise shqiptare ne Maqedoni, Bashkimi Demokratik per Integrim, Ali Ahmeti shprehu keqardhjen e tij pre vdekjen e presidentit Rugova. Ahmeti tha se shqiptaret e Maqedonise e kane perjetuar me dhimbje vdekjen e presidentit kosovar, sepse ai ka dhene kontributin e tij te cmuar qe Kosova dhe shtetasit e saj te fitojne pavaresine. Zoti Ahmeti i shprehu ngushellimet e tij familjes Rugova dhe gjithe kosovareve, beri thirrje per unitet, dhe theksoi se nuk do te mungoje ne ceremonine e varrimit te presidentit kosovar Ibrahim Rugova

*Ora 14: 45 Perfaqesuesi i Solana i ben thirrje per unitet faktorit politik kosovar*
Bashkimi Europian dhe NATO kane organizuar nje mbledhje urgjente menjehere pas marrjes se lajmit te vdekjes se presidentit Rugova. Vete  perfaqesuesi I larte I Bashkimit Europian, Havier Solana, pasi ka marre vesh lajmin ka kerkuar te dije gjithe detajet e ngjarjes se hidhur. Zedhenesja e tij, Kristina Gala beri the ditur se zoti Solana I ben thirrje per unitet faktorit politik kosovar. Nderkaq  ne delegacion I BE-se eshte duke pritur daten e ceremonise se varrimit te presidentit Rugova per te marre pjese ne te. Nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe vete zoti Solana te marre pjese ne kete ceremoni

*Ora 14:40 Shefi I UNMIK, Petersen: Vdekja e Rugoves eshte humbje e madhe. Kosova te ruaje unitetin* 
Shefi i UNMIK-ut, Soren Jessen-Petersen, tha sot se vdekja e presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, është një humbje e madhe, por kërkon që në Kosovë të ruhet uniteti. Ai shkoi për ngushëllime në shtëpinë e kryetarit të ndjerë, ku u prit nga familja e tij dhe kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Nexhat Daci, i cili falënderoi familjen Rugova që i dha Kosovës një burrështetas të madh. 

*Ora 14:30 Kryeministri shqiptar Berisha shpreh ngushellimet e tij familjes Rugova dhe popullit te Kosoves* Kryeministri i Shqiperise, Sali Berisha shpreh ngushellimet e tij familjes se presidentit Rugova dhe gjithe qytetareve te Kosoves. ai e cilesoi presidentin kosovar “princin dhe shembullin e qendreses se shqiptareve ne Kosove”  

*Ora 14:20 AAK: Te ndiqet shembulli I Rugoves.*
Te luftohet per pavaresine e Kosoves Kosova eshte e perfshire nga dhimbja per vdekjen e presidentit te saj. Zedhenesi I partise AKK, Ernest Luma percolli ngushellimet e AAK-se, per familjen e presidnetit dhe gjithe Kossoves si dhe I beri thirrje kosovareve te ndjekin rrugen e Rugoves: te luftojne dhe te jene te vendosur per pavaresine e Kosoves. 

*Ora 14:10 Majko: Shqiptaret i kane borxh Rugoves pavarësinë e Kosovës*
Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Partisë Socialiste te Shqiperise, Pandeli Majko tha se “shqiptarët, Kosova dhe kosovarët i kanë borxh Ibrahim Rugovës, jo vetëm thjesht homazhin, por jam i bindur se i kanë borxh edhe amanetin e tij, pavarësinë e Kosovës”.

*Ora 14:05 ORA ngushëllon familjen Rugova dhe qytetarët e Kosovës*
Me rastin e vdekjes së presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, Partia ORA përmes një telegrami u ka shprehur ngushëllime familjes Rugova si dhe të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës. Kryetari i Partisë ORA, Veton Surroi, sot, në ora 15:45, në zyrën qendrore të ORA-s do të japë një prononcim për media lidhur me vdekjen e kryetarit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, ndersa ne oren 17:30 para mediave do te dale kryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK), Hashim Thaçi. 

*Ora 13:55 Presidenca konfirmon vdekjen e Rugoves*
Presidenca e Kosoves ka njofutar zyrtarisht nëpërmjet një njoftimi per shtyp, se presidenti i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova, ka ndërruar jetë. Ndërkohë, udhëheqësit vendorë dhe ata ndërkombëtarë, kanë shkuar në shtëpinë e kryetarit të ndjerë, për t\'iu gjendur pranë familjes së tij. Në njoftim thuhet se Rugova ndërroi jetë në shtëpinë e vet në Prishtinë, duke pasur përreth familjen e tij, mjekun personal me stafin ndihmës nga vendi, si dhe mjekë amerikanë. “Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, prijësi i Kosovës në vitet e mëdha të procesit për pavarësi të vendit tonë, ndërroi jetë sot (e shtunë) në ora 11:38”, thuhet në njoftim te presidences. 

*Ora 13:50 Në orën 16.00 mblidhet Kryesia e Kuvendit të Kosovës*
Ramush Tahiri, këshilltar politik i kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, Nexhat Daci, konfirmoi se kryesia e Kuvendit të Kosovës do të mblidhet në orën 16.00 për të shqyrtuar gjendjen e krijuar pas vdekjes së kryetarit të vendit.

*Ora 13:45 Petersen takohet me lideret politike te vendit*
Shefi i UNMIK-ut, Soren Jesen Petersen, ka zhvilluar një takim urgjent me liderët institucionalë dhe politikë të vendit.Takimi u zhvillua në selinë e UNMIK-ut dhe ka zgjatur rreth një orë, por asnjë nga pjesëmarrësit nuk ka pranuar që të flase para gazetarëve.

*Ora 13:35 Kreu i parlamentit Nexhat Daci ka marre tashme te gjitha funksionet e presidentit, ashtu sic percaktohet ne kushtetute.*

*Ora 13:30 Media nderkombetare i kushton rendesi ngjarjes*
E gjithe media nderkombetare po i kushton nje rendesi te vecante kesaj ngjarjeje te hidhur per Kosoven. Ne te gjitha lajmet e tyre ata theksojne rendesin e Rugoves ne jeten politike te ketij vendi dhe pasojat qe mund te kete kjo vdekje ne negociatat midis kosoves dhe Serbise te cilat do te vendosin statusit e ardhsme te Kosoves. Flamuri ne rezidencden zyrtare te Rugoves eshte ngritur ne gjykreu I sem shtize.

*Ora 13:20 Mbledhje e jashtezakonshme e kabinetit qeveritar shqiptar*
Kryeministri i Shqiperise Sali Berisha do te mbledhe ne oren 14:00 ministrat e kabinetit te tij. Ne kete mbledhje te jashtezakonshme pritet te merret vendimi per shpalljen e zise ne Shqiperi per vdekjen e presidentit Rugova.  

Ora 13:00 Menjehere pas marrjes se lajmit te vdekjes se presidentit Rugova, kryeadministratori i Kosoves Petersen do te zhvilloje nje takim urgjent me kryeministrin Kosumi dhe qeverine e Kosoves ne lidhje me vdekjen e presidentit kosovar.

Ora: 12:40 Eshte ndare nga jeta rreth mesdites në rezidencën e tij në lagjen Velania të Prishtinës, presidenti i Kosoves, Ibrahim Rugova, pas nje perkeqesimi te gjendjes shendetesore gjate oreve te nates. Vdekja e Rugoves vjen 4 dite para fillimit te bisedimeve direkte mes Prishtines dhe Beogradit ne Vjene rreth statusit te ardhshem te Kosoves, te cilat do te mbahen nen drejtimin e te derguarit te OKB-se, Marti Ahtisari. 

*Ora 12:00 Vdes presidenti i Kosoves Ibrahim Rugova*
Vdes  presidenti i kosoves Ibrahim Rugova. Ai vdiq ë rezidencën e tij në lagjen Velania të Prishtinës, ne prani te familjareve te tij. 62 vjecari Rugova vuante nga kanceri ne mushkri, per te cilin beri terapi mjekesore ne Gjermani si dhe ne kampin ushtarak te Bondstillit. Lajmi eshte konfirmuar nga ministri i Pushtetit Lokal Lutfi Haziri. Nderkaq presidenca nuk ka bere ende te ditur detaje rreth ngjarjes se hidhur. 

Nga Elona Mamushi/Ina Koxha
Balkanweb

----------


## Davius

*Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova vdes në moshën 61 vjeçare* 

Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova vdiq në moshën 61 vjeçare. Zyrtarët thanë se zoti Rugova vdiq sot në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, Prishtinë i rrethuar nga anëtarët e familjes . Ai ishte diagnostikuar me kancer të mushkërive shtatorin e kaluar. 

Zoti Rugova i cili u bë president i Kosovës në vitin 2002 konsiderohet themeluesi i lëvizjes së shqiptarëve të Kosovës për pavarësi. Presidenti Rugova vdiq në një periudhë të ndjeshme, kur kanë filluar bisedimet për zgjidhjen e statusit politik të Kosovës. 

Zoti Rugova kaloi pjesën e parë të karierës së tij si profesor dhe autor librash. Ai hyri në politikë në vitin 1989, duke themeluar Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës, e cila vazhdon të jetë partia më e madhe politike në Kosovë.

----------


## iliria e para

Prishtinë, 21 janar - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, prijësi i Kosovës në vitet e mëdha të procesit për pavarësi të vendit tonë, ndërroi jetë sot (e shtunë) në orën 11:38.
Presidenti Rugova ndërroi jetë në shtëpinë e vet në Prishtinë, duke pasur përreth familjen e tij, mjekun personal me stafin ndihmës nga vendi, si dhe mjekë amerikanë.
Presidenti Rugova vuante nga kanceri në mushkëri, me të cilin ishte diagnostifikuar në fund të gushtit të vitit 2005. 
Ai ndërroi sot jetë në fazën terminale të sëmundjes primare, pasi luftoi këtë sëmundje gjithë këta muaj me guxim të pashoq dhe moral të lartë.
Opinioni do të njoftohet me kohë për detajet që lidhen me nderimet e fundit që do t'i bëhen Presidentit Rugova, - thuhet në komunikatën e Presidencës së Kosovës.

----------


## Davius

*Biografi e shkurtër*

Ibrahim Rugova u lind më 2 dhjetor 1944 në fshatin Cerrcë, komuna e Istogut, në Kosovë. 

Më 10 janar 1945, komunistët jugosllavë ia pushkatojnë babain e tij Ukë Rugova dhe gjyshin Rrustë Rugova, që kishte qenë luftëtar i njohur kundër çetave çetnike që po depërtonin gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore në krahinën e Rugovës. 

Ibrahim Rugova mbaroi shkollimin e mesëm në Pejë më 1967. Diplomoi në Degën e Albanologjisë të Fakultetit të Filozofisë të Universitetit të Prishtinës më 1971. 

Zoti Rugova qëndroi gjatë një viti akademik (1976-77) në Paris, në Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, nën mbikëqyrjen e Prof. Roland Barthes-it, ku ndoqi interesimet e veta shkencore në studimin e letërsisë, me përqëndrim në teorinë letrare. 

Ibrahim Rugova mori doktoratën në letërsisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës më 1984.

Më 1996, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Arteve dhe të Shkencave të Kosovës. 

Po në këtë vit ai u shpall doktor nderi i Universitetit të Parisit VIII në Paris. 

Autor i dhjetë librave (shih më poshtë), Dr. Ibrahim Rugova ishte në nismë redaktor në gazetën e studentëve "Bota e re" dhe në revistën shkencore "Dituria" (1971-72), që botoheshin në Prishtinë. Pastaj për afro dy dekada, Dr. Rugova punoi në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës si hulumtues i letërsisë. Për një kohë ka qenë kryeredaktor i revistës "Gjurmime albanologjike", që e nxirrte ky Institut. 

Dr. Rugova është zgjedhur kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës më 1988, i cili u bë bërthamë e fuqishme e lëvizjes shqiptare që po kundërshtonte sundimin komunist serb/jugosllav në Kosovë. 

Si intelektual me nam që i jepte zë kësaj lëvizjeje intelektuale e politike, Dr. Rugova u zgjodh më 23 dhjetor 1989 kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), partisë së parë politike në Kosovë që e sfidoi drejtpërdrejt regjimin komunist në fuqi. 

LDK-ja u bë shpejt forca politike prijëse në Kosovë, duke mbledhur shumicën e popullit, edhe pse në ndërkohë u shfaqën në skenë edhe edhe parti e grupe të tjera. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, LDK-ja, në bashkëpunim me forcat e tjera politike shqiptare në Kosovë dhe me Kuvendin e atëhershëm të Kosovës, përmbylli kornizën ligjore për institucionalizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Deklarata e Pavarësisë (2 korrik 1990), shpallja e Kosovës Republikë dhe miratimi i kushtetutës së saj (7 shtator 1990), referendumi popullor për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës mbajtur në fund të shtatorit të vitit 1991, qenë prelud për zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake për Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe zgjedhjet presidenciale në Republikën e Kosovës më 24 maj 1992. 

LDK-ja fitoi shumicën dërrmuese të deputetëve në Kuvend, në të cilin përfaqësoheshin edhe tri parti të tjera, ndërsa Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës me shumicë dërrmuese të votës. 

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u rizgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e mbajtura në mars të vitit 1998. Partia e tij, LDK, fitoi shumicën e vendeve në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës në atë vit. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Rugovës, LDK-ja fitoi 58% të votave të elektoratit në zgjedhjet lokale, të sponsorizuara ndërkombëtarisht, në Kosovën e pasluftës, në tetor të vitit 2000. 


Çmimet dhe titujt ndërkombëtarë: 

- Më 1995, Dr. Rugovës iu dha Çmimi për paqe i Fondacionit Paul Litzer në Danimarkë. 

- Më 1996, Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Parisit VIII Sorbonë, Francë.

- Më 1998, Rugova iu nda Çmimi Saharov i Parlamentit Evropian. 

- Në vitin 1999, Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të qytetit Mynster (Münster), Gjermani, ndërsa u shpall qytetar nderi i qyteteve italiane: Venedikut, Milanos dhe Breshias (Brecscia). 

- Në vitin 2000, Dr. Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të Unionit Demokratik të Katalonisë "Manuel Carrasco i Formiguera", në Barcelonë, Spanjë. 

- Në vitin 2004, Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004. Bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë: 

- Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, - Helmut Kol, - Ronald Regan-i, - Oto fon Habsburg dhe - Emil Konstantinesku. 

- Në vitin 2004, Gjenerali Xheri Bek, komandant i Brigadës Multinacionale të KFOR-it Lindja, i cili ishte për një vizitë lamtumirëse te Presidenti i Kosovës ditën e hënë më 16 shkurt 2004, ia dorëzoi Dr. Rugovës fletëlavdërimin e nënshkruar nga zëvendësguvernatorja e Pensilvanisë, znj. Kethrinë Bejkër Noll (Catherine Baker Knoll). 

...Në emër të 12 milionë qytetarëve të Pensilvanisë, dua t'ju shpreh lavdatë për arritjet tuaja të jashtëzakonshme dhe t'ju falënderoj për miqësinë tuaj ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara.  (znj. Kethrinë Bejkër Noll)

- Në vitin 2004, Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, në një ceremoni solemne të zhvilluar të hënën më 2 shkurt 2004, pasdite në qytetin e Belgjikës Atverpen (Anvers), është shpallur Senator Nderi i Evropës nga Senati i Evropës. Ky është grupacion i figurave më eminente të skenës politike evropiane nga i cili nderohen personalitete më në zë të botës së politikës, gazetarisë, të shkencave ekzakte apo humane të cilët ka dhënë kontributin e tyre për demokracinë paqen, zhvillimin apo stabilitetin në Evropë. 

"Edhe me kundërshtimet e këtyre viteve që i kanë bërë në skenën politike Ibrahim Rugovës, Presidenti i Kosovës ka patur kurajon që të vazhdojë të përpiqet për idealin e tij në një nga zonat më të vështira të Ballkanit". 

"Është shumë e vështirë që të luftosh për vetëvendosjen dhe vullnetin e lirë të një populli të vogël, kur kjo nuk korrespondon me dëshirën e popujve të mëdhenj. Rugova vazhdoi që të luftojë vetëm, ndonjëherë pa hasur në mirëkuptim për një ideal që do të mund t'i japë Evropës atë paqe për të cilën ne kemi nevojë. Është pikërisht kjo gjë që do ta nderojë sot me titullin Senator Evropian që të mos dekurajohet". (Z. Oto fon Habsburg)

- Më 9 shtator 2004, Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Tiranës.

- Më 20 nëntor 2005, Këshilli i Qytetit të Nju Jorkut e ka nderuar presidentin e Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova, me një mirënjohje të veçantë për përkushtimin e tij në afirmimin e parimeve të demokracisë dhe për udhëheqjen e tij politike frymëzuese. 

- Më 21 janar 2006, pushon së rrahuri zemra e Presidentit të Parë të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova.

                                             Lavdi jetës dhe veprës së Ibrahim Rugovës.
                                     I qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kosovës.

----------


## Davius

Pas një sëmundje të rëndë katër mujore sot në Prishtinë, në moshën 61vjeçare ka vdekur Kryetari i Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugova. 

Lajmi i vdekjes së presidentit Rugova për Dojçe Velen është konfirmuar nga zëdhënësi i Presidencës së Kosovës Muhamet Hamiti:

   Po, sot para dite, në orën 11:38 minuta, presidenti i Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugova ndërroi jetë pas një lufte me kurajo dhe dinjitet, që bëri duke luftuar kancerin në mushkëri, i cili ishte diagnostifikuar nga fundi i verës.

Ndërkaq, në një komunikatë zyrtare, lëshuar nga Presidenca e Kosovës thuhet se: Presidenti Rugova ndërroi jetë në shtëpinë e vet në Prishtinë, duke pasur përreth familjen e tij, mjekun personal me stafin ndihmës nga vendi, si dhe mjekë amerikanë. Ai ndërroi sot jetë në fazën terminale të sëmundjes primare, pasi luftoi këtë sëmundje gjithë këta muaj me guxim të pashoq dhe moral të lartë.

Lajmi për vdekjen e Kryetarit të Kosovës ka goditur gjithashtu opinionin e gjerë kosovar dhe është pritur me pikëllim të thellë. Presidenti Rugova ishte diagnostifikuar me sëmundjen e kancerit në shtatorin e vitit të kaluar, në një spital amerikan në Gjermani. Që atëherë ai është trajtuar vazhdimisht në shtëpinë e tij nga mjekë personalë.

Presidenti Rugova vdiq në çastin vendimtar, në vitin kur pritej zgjidhja e statusit final të Kosovës, që sipas tij duhet të jetë pavarësia. Për pesëmbëdhjetë vjet, pavarësia e Kosovës ka qenë moto në gojën e tij. 
Presidenti Rugova ka qenë edhe kryesues i Grupit Negociator për zgjidhjen e statusit final në bisedimet për Kosovën, që është dashur të fillojnë me 25 janar në Vjenë të Austrisë me ndërmjetësim ndërkombëtar.

Rugova - Gandi i Kosovës

Presidenti Rugova gjatë karrierës së tij politike është angazhuar vazhdimisht për zgjidhjen paqësore të problemit të Kosovës. Me të drejtë ai është krahasur me Mahtama Gandhin dhe me Martin Luter Kingun, ndërsa udhërrëfyes ka pasur nobelisten shqiptare Nëna Tereze.

Ibrahim Rugova, Preisdenti i parë i Kosvës së lirë dhe demokratike u lind më 2 dhjetor të viti 1944 në Cercë të Istogut, në perëndim të Kosovës. Disa javë pas lindjes së tij komunistët serbë i arrestuan dhe ekzekutuan të atin dhe gjyshin me motivacion se ishin nacionalistë dhe bashkëpunëtarë të nazistëve.
Ibrahim Rugova ka doktoruar në fushën e letërsisë  në Universitetin e Prishtinës, ndërsa studimet i ka ndjekur një kohë edhe në Paris tek profesori i Kritikës Letrare, Roland Bart.

Në vitin 1989 dr. Rugova është zgjedhur kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës. Si një reaksion kundër suspendimit të autonomisë së Kosovës nga regjimi i Sllobodan Millosheviqit në dhjetor të vitit 1989, formohet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës. Njeriu që gjithmonë në qafë mbante shallin e mëndafshtë dr. Rugova zgjidhet kryetar i kësaj partie të parë politike të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Pas shkatërimit të Jugosllavisë më 1991 Rugova ishte në krye të Lëvizjes për pavarësinë e Kosovës deri në çlirimin e Kosovës në qershor të vitit 1999 nga trupat e NATO-s. 

Në mars të viti 1999, pas masakrave të policisë dhe ushtrisë serbe, NATO sulmoi me forca ajrore Serbinë. Presidenti Rugova atë kohë ndodhej në Prishtinë dhe është internuar nga policia serbe. Në fillim të majit ai lirohet me ndërmjetësimin italian dhe udhëton për në Itali. Në Kosovë Presidenti Rugova kthehet pas përfundimit të luftës dhe hyrjes së  KFOR-it.

Presidenti Rugova përveç tjerash është i njohur edhe për krijimin e shtetit paralel në Kosovë, veçmas në fushën e arsimit.  Kjo ka qenë nga sfidat e tij më të mëdha përballë Sllobodan Millosheviqit.

Kritkët e tij: Kapriçioz dhe difensiv

Nga kritkët e tij, Kryetari Rugova shpesh është cilësuar si një figurë e diskutueshme. Disa nga bashkëpunëtorët e tij e kanë akuzuar disa herë për kapriçio sa i përket qëndrimeve të tij poltike. Shumë nga bashkëpunëtorët e tij në të kalurën të pakënaqur janë larguar nga LDK dhe kanë formuar të tjera parti poltike.

Në Zgjedhjet e para Parlametnare Demokratike në Kosovë, në vitin 2002, Lidhja Demokratike fitoi shumicën dhe në mars të këtij viti dr Rugova u zgjodh Kryetari i parë i Kosovës. Edhe në zgjedhjet e vitit 2004 LDK-ja doli partia më e fortë. Me ndihmën e partisë në koalicion AAK dr. Rugova u rizgjodh përsëri  në vitin 2005 President i Kosovës. Ai ishte bartës i disa çmimeve ndërkombëtare. 
Fadil Gashi, Prishtinë

----------


## Davius

*Kryesia e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës*

Prishtinë, 21 janar 2006 

Telegram ngushëllimi me rastin e ndërrimit jetë të Kryetarit  të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova 

Të nderuar qytetarë të Kosovës! 
I nderuar  akad. Nexhat Daci -Kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës! 
Të nderuar udhëheqës të institucioneve të Kosovës! 
E nderuara familje Rugova! 
Me dhembje  të thellë,  morëm lajmin,  se kryetari i Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova ,  sot në mesditë ndërroi jetë. Në momentet vendimtare nëpër të cilat po kalon vendi, kur po vendoset për  fatin e Kosovës dhe popullit të saj, vdekja e tij  është  e pa kompensueshme. 

Andaj, Kryesia e Bashkësisë Islame e  Kosovës me të gjitha institucionet dhe besimtarët e saj  me këtë rast ndan dhembjen për humbjen e kryetarit të Kosovës, i cili me urtësinë, mençurinë, vizionin e tij prej një lideri të mirëfilltë  politik e udhëhoqi popullin e Kosovës në këto 16 vitet e fundit. 
Me gjithë këtë dhembje të madhe, populli ynë, institucionet tona, inteligjenca e jonë duhet të gjejnë ngushëllim në rrugën që ai e trasoi dhe të jenë unik në vendimet, dhe qëndrimet e tyre, pa marrë parasysh se cilit grupim partiak i përkasin ata, sepse në pyetje është fati i Kosovës dhe i brezave që do të vijnë. 


Në të njëjtën kohë u bëjë apel të gjithë besimtarëve, që edhe  këtë sprovë ta kalojmë me dinjitet, ashtu siç kaluam sprovat e mëparshme . Ne që besojmë në Zotin e Gjithëfuqishëm e dimë se vdekja është një proces i natyrshëm, prandaj edhe kjo na forcon  edhe në  këto momente  kur po ndahemi nga kryetari ynë.. 

Ngushëllimi ynë më i mirë për kryetarin e Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën është që ne ti realizojmë aspiratat dhe mundin që ai tërë jetën e tij ia kushtoi e ajo është realizimi në jetë i pavarësisë së Kosovës. 
Në fund e lus Allahun e Madhërishëm që familjen e kryetarit, përfaqësuesve të institucioneve tona dhe popullin e Kosovës ta pajis me durim, ndërsa të ndjerin ta shpërblejë me të mirat e Tij të pakufishme për mundin dhe angazhimin që ai bëri për një jetë më të mirë dhe më dinjitoze të popullit tonë. 

Myftiu i Kosovës, Mr. Naim Tërnava

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Sot me dt 21/01/2006 nderroi jete presidenti i kosoves Ibrahim Rrugova.
Ai vdiq ne moshen 61 vjecare prane familjes se tij,per arsye se vunte nga kanceri ne mushkeri.

Trupi i tij te prehet ne paqe.

Ngushellimet e mia familjes Rrugova.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Davius

_Ibrahim Rugova - një jetë e tërë_

Rugova: "Kosova është e pavarur. Duhet njohje formale" 
Ibrahim Rugova ka lindur në fshatin Cërcë të Istogut, sot Burimit, në 
Kosovën përendimore, më 2 dhjetor të vitit 1944. 
Ka qenë djali i një tregtari të vogël i cili është ekzekutuar menjëherë 
pas Luftës së Dytë Botëore nga komunistët jugosllavë.

Shkollimin fillor dhe të mesëm i ka mbaruar në vendlindje, ndërkaq 
studimet në Prishtinë, në Beograd dhe në Paris. 

Ka studiuar linguistikën në Univeristetin e Sorbonës dhe më pas ka 
punuar si studiues dhe kritik i letërsisë në Prishtinë, për një kohë të 
gjatë në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës. 

Në vitet tetëdhjetë-nëntëdhjetë ka qënë kryetar i Lidhjes së 
Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës dhe qysh atëherë është shquar me një aktivitet të 
ngjeshur në mbrojtjen e të drejtave kombëtare të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. 

Në fakt qysh atëherë ishte shndërruar në disident politik. 

Në politikë është futur me 1989 duke qenë njëri prej pak intelektualëve 
që e krijuan partinë e parë politike, jashtë skemës së atëhershme të 
organizimit politik. 

Në dhjetor të vitit 1989 u krijua Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, dhe 
kryetar i saj i parë u zgjodh Ibrahim Rugova. 

Ai shumë shpejt, që në vitin 1990, e krijoj imazhin e një politikani 
modern, duke propaguar shëputjen e Kosovës nga Serbia fillimisht, e më 
pas edhe nga Jugosllavia e atëhershme. 

Ibrahim rugova, duke qenë kryetari i parë i një partie politike në 
sistemin pluralist u bë opozitari më i madh i regjimit të Beogradit që 
drejtohej nga Sllobodan Millosheviqi. 

Rugova ishte bërë politikani i parë që mendonte se të drejtat e 
popullit të Kosovës mund të realizoheshin me rrugë paqësore dhe pa dhunë. 

Ai dhe partia e tij, arritën që në vitin 1991, të mbanin një referendum 
për Kosovën shtet të pavarur dhe Sovran, mirëpo rezultatet e këtij 
referendumi, qenë shpallur të jashtëligjshme nga Beogradi dhe udhëheqja e 
atëhershme jugosllave. 

Një vit më par, më saktësisht në shtator të vitit 1990, delegatët e 
Kuvendit të shpërndarë të Kosovës, kishin miratuar një kushtetutë me të 
cilën kosova shpallej republikë e pavarur e federatës-konfederatës 
jugosllave, mirëpo edhe ky vendim qe shpallur i jashtëligjshëm. 

Mirëpo pavarësisht prej kësaj, në vitin 1992, Rugova në mënyrë të 
njëanshme kishte organizuar zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe presidenciale, ku ai 
u zgjodh president i Kosovës.

"Ne jemi për një Kosovë të pavarur, njësoj të hapur si ndaj Serbisë 
ashtu dhe Shqipërisë",- ishte ky prononcimi i tij më i shpeshtë nëpër 
konferencat e përjavshme të shtypit.

Me këta hapa të tij, Rugova u bë udhëheqës i pakontestueshëm i 
shqiptarëve të kosovës. 

Ai pas këtyre zgjedhjeve arriti të krijojë edhe qeverinë e Kosovës në 
ekzil dhe të organizojë një strukturë paralele në Kosovë, duke filluar 
nga administrata, arsimi e deri te shëndetësia. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe provoi të bëj disa hapa bashkëpunimi me regjimin e 
Millosheviqit, fillimisht për zhbllokimin e objekteve shkollore, por pa 
sukses. 

Duke qenë lideri i vetëm politik në Kosovë, Rugova u bë partner politik 
i shumë shteteve përendimore dhe fitoi simpatinë e tyre. 

Viti 1997 dhe fillimi i konflikteve të para të armatosura ndërmjet 
guerilës shqiptare dhe forcave serbe në Kosovë, e gjetën Rugovën në postin 
e kryetarit të LDK-së dhe në postin fiktiv të presidentit të shtetit. 

Ai mbetet lider i krahut të moderuar ose paqësor politik të Kosovës. 

Duke qenë prijës i këtij krahu, ai mori pjesë në konferencën e 
Rambouillet dhe të Parisit, por jo si kryetar i delegacionit. Krahu i luftës 
rezulton të jetë më i autoritetshëm dhe ai vëhet në krye të veprimtarisë 
luftarake e politike të kohës. 

Gjatë fushatës së bombardimeve të NATO-s në mars të vitit 1999, Rugova 
mbetet i ngujuar në shtëpinë e tij në Prishtinë. 

Ai gjatë kësaj kohe detyrohet të takohet dy here me Millosheviqin në 
Beograd dhe të kërkojë edhe ndërprerjen e bombardimeve të NATO-s.

Ai dhe familja e tij, arrinë të largohen nga kosova dhe të strehohen në 
Itali, vetëm pas ndërhyrjes së komunitetit fetar Shan Exhidio, i cili 
mbante raporte miqësore me Millosheviqin. 

Në Kosovë Rugova kthehet menjëherë pas luftës. 

Me një autoritet të luhatur, ai arrin që të rikthehet në skenën 
politike dhe i fiton zgjedhjet e para të pasluftës, dhe më 2002 bëhet kryetar 
i Kosoves i njohur ndërkombëtarisht. 

Rugova e krijoi edhe qeverinë e parë me partinë e udhëheqësit politik 
të ish-UÇK-së, Hashim Thaçi. 

Presidenti Ruugova dhe LDK-ja, arrijnë që të fitojnë edhe zgjedhjet e 
dyta të përgjithshme dhe Rugova në vitin 2004 rizgjedhet president edhe 
për katër vite të tjera. 

Ai arrin të jetë edhe dëshmitar kundër armikut të tij të vjetër 
Sllobodan Millosheviqit në Gjykatën e Hagës për Krime të Luftës në 
ish-Jugosllavi.

Gjatë kësaj kohe të presidencës së tij, ka patur edhe një tentim vrasje 
ndaj tij: në korrik të vitit 2005 shpërtheu një bombë në afërsi të 
makinës së tij, mirëpo ai shpëtoi i palënduar. 

Pak muaj më parë, Ibrahim Rugova krijoj edhe grupin negociator për 
zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës, dhe ai u vu në krye të këtij grupi.

Në fund-gushtim e vitit 2005 mjekët zbuluan se presidenti Rugova vuante 
nga kanceri në mushkëri. 

Ai vdiq të shtunën në moshën 61 vjeçare në ora 11.38 minuta në 
rezidencën e tij në Prishtinë në praninë e familjes dhe mjekut personal.

Është baba i tre fëmijëve, dy djemëve dhe një vajze.

----------


## Davius

*Kadare: Rugova ishte një nga liderët e gjithë kombit shqiptar* 


Lajmi i hidhur që dëgjuam na bëri me dije që ishte për një humbje e 
rëndë. Rugova ishte një nga liderët e gjithë kombit shqiptar, por fati i 
tij ishte që ai ishte presidenti i parë i Kosovës. Kosova do të ketë 
edhe të tjerë presidentë por emri dhe vendi i tij në historinë e saj do të 
jenë gjithmonë të veçantë. 

Çdo humbje është e vështirë në çdo kohë që të ndodhi, por koha e 
ndarjes së Rugovës nga Kosova dhe nga gjithë shqiptarët, ky vit pra, viti 
2006 kur Kosova ndodhet në prag të pavarësisë e bën vdekjen e tij 
veçanërisht të dhimshme. 

Është e vërtetë që ai nuk do ta shohë dot ditën e pavarësisë për të 
cilën gjithë jetën ka punuar dhe është përpjekur. Por le të na ngushëllojë 
mendimi se ai ishte një vizionar dhe si gjithë vizionarët e ka 
parashikuar dhe e ka parë pavarësinë e Kosovës shumë kohë më parë, atëhere kur 
rrallë kush e shihte dhe kishte besim në të. 


========================


Reagime pas vdekjes së presidentit Rugova


Presidenti Rugova 61 vjeç vuante nga kanceri në mushkëri  
Në një deklaratë të lëshuar pas takimit me udhëheqësit shqiptarë në 
Prishtinë, Kryeadministratori i Kosovës, Soren Jessen-Petersen komentoi 
lajmin e vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova si të dhimbshëm.
Duke shprehur ngushëllimet e tij të sinqerta për familjen e presidentit 
të ndjerë dhe të gjithë popullin e Kosovës, zoti Petersen tha se 
vizioni i fuqishëm i presidentit Rugova për Kosovën, të cilin e ka trasuar me 
aq përkushtim gjatë të gjithë jetës së tij, i ka siguruar atij një 
respekt jo vetëm në mesin e qytetarëve të Kosovës por edhe në mesin e të 
gjithë bashkësisë ndërkombëtare.

Duke e vlerësuar si tragjike vdekjen e presidentit në një kohë 
vendimtare për Kosovën, zoti Petersen u ka bërë thirrje qytetarëve të Kosovës 
që të jenë të bashkuar.

Nga udhëheqësit politikë të Kosovës, zoti Petersen ka kërkuar pjekuri, 
e cila do t'i shërbente Kosovës në të tashmen dhe të ardhmen.

Reagime të tjera

"Sigurisht që qe një humbje e madhe, nuk mund të them e papritur, por 
shumë e dhimbshme dhe shumë e thellë, jo vetëm për kosovarët, por për 
gjithë shqiptarët për gjithë kmobin shqiptar.

Ibrahim Rugova ka qënë vërtet një simbol i pavarësisë së Kosovës, i 
kushtoi tërë jetën asaj, dhe pikërisht kur Kosova po hyn në negociatat 
shumë të vështira dhe të dobishme për të fituar pavarsinë e saj, mungon ai 
që ëndërroi këtë ditë më shumë nga të gjithë.

Në këto momente dua t'i dërgoj familjes së Presidentit të ndjerë 
Ibrahim Rugova, qeverisë të Kosovës dhe gjithë popullit kosovar ngushëllimet 
e mija më të përzemërta, në emrin tim personal dhe gjithë popullit 
shqiptar.

Dëshiroj që ky lajm i hidhur, kjo ngjarja e hidhur t'i shërbejë, 
popullit dhe politikanëve kosovarë, të shtrëngojnë rradhët rreth tyre për t'u 
angazhuar sa më tepër për realizimin e dëshirës së madhe të Ibrahim 
Rugovës dhe dëshirës të gjithë kosovarëve dhe gjithë shqiptarëve për të 
fituar pavarësinë."
Alfred Moisiu, president i Shqipërisë

"Është një lajm i hidhur për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët kudo në botë.

Do të kujtohet për shumë gjëra Rugova, por do të kujtohet në rradhë të 
parë si presidenti i parë i Kosovës së lirë.

Për mua si shkrimtar edhe si njeri dhimbja ka qënë e veçantë, sepse la 
qënë kolegu im edhe miku im.

Kemi qënë miq edhe kur kemi pasur mendime të njëjta edhe kemi mbetur 
miq edhe kur kemi pasur mendime të kundërta.

Ai vazhdon dhe do të vazhdojë të jetë përsëri i dobishëm për Kosovën 
dhe për të gjithë kombin shqiptar.

Shpresoj se klasa politike e Kosovës në këtë vit historik, kur mungesa 
e tij do të ndihet aq shumë ta kthejë emrin e tij, veprën dhe urtësinë 
e tij, në një energji të madhe prozitive për Kosovën dhe të gjithë 
shiptarët."
Ismail Kadare

"Vdekja e Rugovës padyshim që do të lërë një boshllëk në Lidhjen 
Demokratike të Kosovës, por edhe në skenën politike shqiptare. 

Mendoj se ai është munduar të mos lërë pasardhës dhe mënyra autoritare 
e drejtimit të Partisë, sidomos tani ka për të pasur për pasojë luftën 
e ashpër midis disa kandidatëve.

Me siguri mund të them se për fillim do të ketë për pasojë shtyrjen e 
bisedimeve të Vjenës për statusin e Kosovës."
Oliver Ivanoviç, një prej liderëve serbë të Kosovës

Liderët e Bashkimit Evropian dhe të Nato-s e kanë quajtur si një lajm 
shumë të dhimbshëm për ta dhe humbje të madhe për Kosovën në këtë moment 
kyç.

"Presidenti Rugove do të mbahet mend si një person i përkushtuar
ndaj idesë së një Kosove demokratike, paqësore dhe multietnike.

Kundërshtimi i tij ndaj dhunës, përfshirë edhe ndaj viteve të vështira 
në territoret e ish Jugosllavisë , ishte edhe i guximshëm edhe 
madhështor."
Jaap de Hoop Scheffer, Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Nato-s

"Humbja e Presidentit Rugova ka ardhur në një kohë sfiduese për 
Kosovën."
Havier Solana, Shefi për Politikën e Jashtme të BE-së

----------


## Davius

*Krijohet Këshilli Organizativ për varrimin e kryetarit Ibrahim Rugova*


 Qeveria e Kosovës, i shprehu të shtunën ngushëllimet më të sinqerta familjes dhe qytetarëve të Kosovës për vdekjen e kryetarit të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova dhe bëri thirrje që të gjithë të marrin shembullin dhe idealin e kryetarit me angazhimet për pavarësinë e Kosovës. Ndërsa, qeveria dhe Kuvendi kanë krijuar Këshillin Organizativ për varrimin e kryetarit të Kosovës.

----------


## Brari

Ngushellime gjithe  Shqiptareve qe e deshen Rugoven !
Lavdi Presidentit  te Kosoves Ibrahim Rugova!
Le te jete vepra e Rugoves pishtar ne rrugen per Pamvaresimin e Kosoves.

Ngushellime miqve te mij ne Forum qe e deshen  Rugoven  deri ne fund e  keshtu do ta duam perjete  figuren e tije legjende e amanetin e tij  do ta kemi  idealin tone Kombetar.

.

----------


## Iliriani

Shpreh ngushellimet familjes e gjithe popullit te kosoves.

Ky monent i dhimbshem, te na sherbej per bashkim e mbylljen me sukses te procesit te pavaresise se Kosoves, per te cilen luftoi gjithe jeten dhe Ibrahim Rugova.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ngushellimet e mia popullit kosovar e familjes se tij.

Ju prehte shpirti ne paqe.

----------


## dodoni

Rugova ka qene njeri i madh dhe nje nder politikanet me te mire e me te suksesshem shqiptar te koherave moderne. Ka qene nje nder politikanet me kontributin me te madh ne ceshtjet tona kombetare e sidomos ne ceshtjen e Kosoves ku kontributi i tij eshte i pallogaritshem, nuk ka kalkulator qe mund ta llogaris kontributin e tij. 

Ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta, se pari familjes Rugova, e pastaj edhe gjithe Kosoves, dhe gjithe shqiptarise per humbjen e nje njeriu kaq te madh qe jo shpesh na bie ta kemi midis nesh.

----------


## Arcimedes

Mua me vjen shume keq qe nuk eshte me Ibrahim Rugova. 
Nje njeri i madh per Kosoven, por edhe per te gjithe Shqiptaret anembane ne bote. 
Ne duhet qe te marrim shembull nga ky njeri. Gjithe jeten ishte per paqe edhe pse serbet ca nuk i bene atij dhe familjes se tij. 

Nje njeri kaq shpirtmire dhe paqesor eshte veshtire ta bej me nena. 

Rahmet i paste shpirti.

----------


## Davius

Familje e nderuar Rugova. 

Ju sot humbët bashkëshortin, babanë, vëllaun!

Por të jeni të sigurtë se dhimbjen me ju e ndajnë i tërë populli shqiptar anembane Botes...

Ngushëllime për gjithë shqiptarët anembane Botes që sot kanë në sy lotin e dhimbjes...

Ngushëllime për të gjithë Dardanasit....

*Me hidherim te thelle, Davius!*

----------


## dodoni

Qeveria e Shqiperise shpall datat 23,24 dhe 25 janar Zi Kombetare


Data e Publikimit: 21/01/2006

Autori i Lajmit: 
24 ore

Qeveria shqiptare vendosi sot (e shtunë), në një mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme, të shpallë tre ditë zie kombëtare në nderim dhe homazh të Presidentit të Kosovës, z.Ibrahim Rugova, i cili u nda nga jeta të shtunën në mesditë.



 Sipas vendimit të Qeverisë në datat 23, 24 e 25 janar 2006, në shenjë dhimbjeje, respekti e mirënjohjeje për të ndjerin Ibrahim Rugova, President i Kosovës, i cili ndërroi jetë, pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë vendi do të jetë në zi kombëtare. Në ditët e zisë kombëtare, në të gjitha institucionet, shtetërore dhe publike, të ulet flamuri kombëtar në gjysmështize. 



Të gjitha veprimtaritë artistike, kulturore dhe sportive, të planifikuara për ditën, kur do të zhvillohet ceremonia e varrimit, të pezullohen dhe të shtyhen për një datë të mëvonshme. 



Qeveria fton të gjitha stacionet radiotelevizive, publike dhe private, që, ditën kur do të zhvillohet ceremonia e varrimit, të transmetojnë muzikë funebër. Ditën e mërkurë, datë 25.1.2006, ora 12°°, kur arkivoli me trupin e të ndjerit do të vendoset në banesën e fundit, të ndërpritet çdo veprimtari, të mbahet një minutë heshtje dhe të bien boritë dhe sirenat e të gjitha mjeteve të lëvizshme në mbarë vendin, në nderim të kujtimit të të ndjerit. Në ceremoninë e varrimit, që do të organizohet në Prishtinë, do të marrë pjesë një delegacion zyrtar i nivelit të lartë.

----------


## Drita_Love

Ky është lajm teper i hidhur
dhe ndihem keq sepse e 
kemi humbur një person i cili për mua gjithëmonë 
do të jetë një ndër idollet më të mëdha në botë:

RUGOVA :Lulja3:     GANDHI :Lulja3:    MARTIN LUTHER KING :Lulja3:  

FALIMINDERIT QË EGZISTUAT DHE JENI PJESË E HISTORISË NJERËZORE
                     R.I.P

----------


## Cimo

Ngushellimet e mija deri te familja e Prezidentit Rugova poashtu edhe te gjithe shqipetarve tjere qe e ndajne dhimbjem me familjen e tij.


Zoti e shperbleft me parajse

----------


## StormAngel

Ngushellimet e mia per familjen dhe me te afermit
Poashtu, ngushellimet e mia per te gjithe kosovaret. Sot humben nje njeri me vlere te madhe per kombin.

----------

